# I-Zombie, WOW!



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

Man, I just got my ST-2401 Lightning Controller and couldn't be happier! If anyone was thinking of getting one I highly recomend it.:smoking:


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Yeah they are cool, I got one a few weeks ago. What type of lights are you using troy?


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

I have two towers (one on each side of haunt) that each hold two 500 watt halogen fixtures ( 2000 watts total). I can't wait to see it again tonight.


----------



## itsalive (Oct 19, 2006)

Troy said:


> I have two towers (one on each side of haunt) that each hold two 500 watt halogen fixtures ( 2000 watts total). I can't wait to see it again tonight.


My ST-2401 should be here tomorrow...very excited...the crew at I-Zombie is very friendly and helpful. I just have two can lights at the moment, but I assume that you can add regular "store bought" floods if needed...correct?


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

I have used, Par cans, Incandescent lights, and halogen floods, they all work well.

Im using (2) 250 watt halogen lights for halloween, my yard is small.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

My yard is small too. One green flood fills the whole thing.


----------

